# كلمة منفعة ...متجدد ....لقداسة البابا شنودة



## اني بل (5 أبريل 2015)

الكلمات قُصِدَ بها أن تكون  موجزة ومركزة، تصلح لِمَنْ لا يجد وقتًا لقراءة المقالات المطوّلة.  كل كلمة  منها تقدم لك معنى روحيًا خاصًا، بمكن أن تقرأه وحده، قائمًا بذاته..  إنها  كلمات في موضوعات متعددة متفرقة..  عبارة عن تأملات روحية يمكنك أن تقرأها،  دون أن تتقيد بترتيب معين..


قام قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث،  بابا الأقباط، لكتابة أربعة أجزاء في هذه السلسلة، بداية من      عام 1980 حتى      1986.       فصدرت الطبعة الأولى للجزء الأول والثاني عام 1980، والثالث 1981، والرابع      1986.

*بإمكانك مشاركة أصدقاءك لأي موضوع بالضغط على هذا  الزر    الموجود أسفل جميع الصفحات..  نضع هذه الكلمات بين يديك، ليس لكي تضيفها إلى  معلوماتك، إنما لكي تضيفها إلى حياتك..

*
*




* 
 1- الهدوء
 2- كيف تعامل الناس
 3- الامانة في القليل
 4- فرح.. وفرح
 5- مشكلة الاعذار
 6- الصوم وروحانيته
 7- الحنطة والزوان
 8- طرق لحل المشاكل
 9- كلمات تعزية في الشدائد
 10- التفكير النظرى والحياة العملية
 11- الغضب البشرى
 12- العناد
 13- الصليب في حياتنا "أ"
 14- الجدية
 15- الالفاظ الرقيقة
 16- الطموح
 17- لغتك تظهرك
 18- الإنسان العملى
 19- التلمذة
 20- فرح حقيقى وفرح زائف
 21- بعض تداريب للصمت
 22- درجات في الإيمان
 23- الصلاة
 24- كلمة "اخطأت" بين الحقيقة والزيف
 25- صلاة في بدء العام الجديد
26- الاعتراف والتوبة
27- قوة الشخصية
28- المسيحية ديانة قوة
29-  السلوك المسيحى 
30- اذكر يا رب اجتماعاتنا باركها


رح نتاملهم مع بعض لنستفيد منهم جميعم لحياتنا الروحية وبناءها كل يوم بنعمة الرب نبدأ
يتبع
​


----------



## اني بل (5 أبريل 2015)

*- الهدوء*

 
* الهدوء صفة جميلة يتصف بها                                                   الإنسان الروحي، ومنها:                                              *
*                                              هدوء القلب، وهدوء                                              الأعصاب، وهدوء                                              الفكر، وهدوء الحواس، وهدوء التصرف،                                              وهدوء الجسد.*
*                                              الإنسان الهادئ لا يضطرب قلبه لأي                                              سبب، ولا يفقد هدوءه مهما ثارت                                              المشاكِل.  وكما قال داود                                              النبي "إن يحاربني جيش فلن يخاف                                              قلبي، وإن قام                                              عليَّ قتال ففي هذا أنا مطمئن".                                               لأنه                                              هدوء مصدره                                                                                           الإيمان..*

​ *إن فقد                                              الإنسان هدوءه من الداخل، يبدو أمامه                                              كل شيء مضطربا، وكل شيء بسيط يبدو                                              معقدًا.*

*                                              إن                                             التعقيد ليس في الخارج، وإنما في                                              داخله..*
* وإن                                              هدأ القلب يمكن                                              أن تهدأ الأعصاب أيضًا، فلا يثور الشخص، وإنما يحل                                              الإشكال في هدوء..*

* إن                                              العقل إن عجز على حل أمر ما تتدخل                                              الأعصاب لحله، وقد تعلن الأعصاب                                              الثائرة عن قلة الحيلة وفقدان                                              الوسيلة، وكلما تعبت                                              الأعصاب تزداد                                              ثورتها..*

* والشخص                                              الهادئ قلبًا                                              وأعصابًا، يمكنه                                              أن يكتسب الهدوء في                                              التفكير وفي                                              التصرف، فيفكر تفكيرًا متزنًا مرتبًا                                              بغير تشويش ويتصرف في اتزان وهدوء،                                              ليس في صخب الانفعال ولا في اضطراب                                              الأعصاب.*

* ومما                                              يساعد على الهدوء الداخلي، الهدوء                                              الخارجي: هدوء المكان، وهدوء البيئة،                                              والبعد عن المؤثرات المثيرة.*

* لذلك فان                                              الرهبان الذين يعيشون في                                              هدوء البرية، بعيدا عن الضوضاء، وعن                                              صياح الناس، وعن إثارة الأخبار                                              والأحداث هؤلاء يكون تفكيرهم أكثر                                              هدوءا وتكون قلوبهم وأعصابهم هادئة،                                              ويكونون في الغالب قد اعتادوا                                              الهدوء.*.
* وحياة الوحدة والانفراد تجلب الهدوء                                              عموما بسبب هدوء الحواس (اقرأ مقالًا                                              آخر عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع                                              الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة                                              والمقالات).  لأن الحواس هي                                              أبواب للفكر كما يقول                                              القديسون فما                                              تراه وما تسمعه وما تلمسه يجلب لك                                              فكرًا، فإن استراحت حواسك من جميع                                              الأخبار، استراحت نفسك من الأفكار..*
* والمكان                                              الهادئ يساعد على هدوء                                              الحواس وبالتالي هدوء الفكر وهدوء                                              القلب وهدوء الأعصاب.  لذلك فان                                              كثيرين يبعدون عن الأماكن الصاخبة                                              التماسا للهدوء..*

*                                              إن محبي الهدوء يبحثون عنه بكل قلوبهم،                                              ولكن البعض -للأسف- يحبون الصخب ولا                                              يعيشون إلا فيه ويسأمون من الهدوء!*


----------



## اني بل (5 أبريل 2015)

*





تحدث بطرس الرسول عن " الروح الوديع الهادئ، الذي هو قدام   الله  كثير              الثمن" (1بط 3: 4).  ونصحنا بولس الرسول بهذا الهدوء، فقال: "احرصوا أن تكونوا هادئين"     (1تس 4: 11)*
     والهدوء على أنواع كثيرة، منها هدوء الأعصاب..
*      الأعصاب التي لا تسرع إلى الغضب، ولا تثور بسرعة، ولا تحتد، بل تعالج      المشاكل      في هدوء، وبالجواب اللين تصرف الغضب، كما قال الحكيم.*
* قال الكتاب "أما الأشرار، فكالبحر المضطرب، لأنه لا يستطيع أن يهدأ،      وتقذف مياهه حمأة وطين.  لا سلام قال الرب للأشرار" (أش 57: 20).*
     ومن أنواع الهدوء أيضًا، هدوء القلب..
* فقد يتحكم إنسان في      انفعالاته الخارجية بينما يكون قلبه من الداخل في              ثورة (اقرأ مقالًا آخر عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في      قسم الأسئلة والمقالات).  أما الهادئ الحقيقي، فإنك تراه هادئا من الخارج، ومن      الداخل أيضًا.*
     وهدوء الفكر، يساعد عليه هدوء الحواس.
* من أجل هذا سعى آباؤنا إلى حياة السكون، شاعرين أنه بهدوء الجسد يقتنى              هدوء النفس*. 
 *  ما أجمل قول الكتاب عن فائدة الهدوء: "لأنه هكذا قال الرب..       بالرجوع والسكون تخلصون، بالهدوء والطمأنينة تكون قوتكم" (أش 30: 15).*
*      ليتنا نحرص أن نحيا في هدوء، ونطلبه من الرب.*


----------



## اني بل (5 أبريل 2015)

*



			الأعصاب التي لا تسرع إلى الغضب، ولا تثور بسرعة، ولا تحتد، بل تعالج  	المشاكل  	في هدوء، وبالجواب اللين تصرف الغضب،
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يارب فعلا" محتاجين هدوءك ومحتاجين قوتك ولمستك محتاجين يابابا لأعصاب رايقة اعصاب تواحه اي مشكلة اوظرف بطريقتك طريقة الحكمة والروقان ...
اللي محتاج مثلي لهيك اعصاب يدخل لنصلي سوياااا 
ربنا يبارككم
*


----------



## اني بل (5 أبريل 2015)

في البرية والهدوء


*وسط      زحمة الحياة ومشاغلها وضوضائها واهتماماتها الكثيرة ما أجمل أن يتفرغ الإنسان -      ولو قليلًا - للجلوس مع الله، في جو التأمل،      والصلاة، وانفتاح القلب على الله..*
     هنا يلجأ الإنسان إلي السكون والهدوء..  لأن الحديث مع  *  الله*، يليق به الإنفراد      بالله..
*​ *  * من أجل هذا نقل الله      أبانا إبراهيم من      وطنه، ومن بين أهله وعشيرته،              إلى الجبل، إلى حيث ينفرد في خلوة مع الله..  هناك يبنى المذبح..       وفى خلوة على الجبل المقدس، قضى موسى أربعين يومًا مع الله، أخذ منه الناموس      والوصايا، وأخذ المثال الذي على نسقه بنى خيمة * *     الاجتماع.*
* وفى خلوة على الجبل، كان     السيد المسيح يلتقي بتلاميذه،      وأحيانًا كان يأخذهم إلى موضع خلاء..  كلمة الله، يليق بها السكون      والهدوء..  وعلى * جبل الكرمل*، في الهدوء، تدرب إيليا      النبي.  وفي البرية،      على مدى ثلاثين      عامًا، تربى      يوحنا المعمدان.*
*      وفى الهدوء والسكون أيضًا، تدرب أعضاء مدرسة الأنبياء.*
 *  ولم      يصر موسى نبيًا، ولم يختره الرب للقيادة، إلا بعد أن قضى في البرية أربعين سنة،      في السكون، بعيدًا عن قصر فرعون وضوضائه وسياساته..*
* والسيد      المسيح نفسه، على الرغم من السكون غير المحدود الكائن في أعماقه، وعلى الرغم من      صلته الأزلية الدائمة بالآب، لكي يعطينا مثالًا، لم يبدأ خدمته العلنية إلا بعد      أربعين يومًا قضاها وحده في الجبل، في حياة السكون، مع الآب (اقرأ مقالًا آخر      عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات).. *
* وكان الجبل، له موقعه      وموضعه، في حياة الرب.  وما أجمل قول              الكتاب في ذلك " مضى كل واحد إلى بيته.  أما  يسوع فمضى إلى      جبل الزيتون" (يو 8: 1).*
* وكان بستان      جثسيماني مكان هدوء      وسكون للمسيح.  يقضى فيه فترات من              الخلوة ما أعمقها*. 
* وكانت مريم أخت مرثا مثالًا لحياة السكون، في جلستها      الهادئة عند قدميّ الرب بقوله "أنت تهتمين وتضطربين لأجل أمور كثيرة والحاجة      إلى واحد"..*
     ليتك إذن تبحث عن مركز السكون في حياتك؟
* وهل أنت تهتم      وتضطرب لأجل أمور كثيرة..  ومتى تهدأ إلى متى؟*


----------



## اني بل (5 أبريل 2015)

* 



وفى خلوة على الجبل، كان     السيد المسيح يلتقي بتلاميذه،      وأحيانًا كان يأخذهم إلى موضع خلاء..  كلمة الله، يليق بها السكون      والهدوء..  وعلى  جبل الكرمل، في الهدوء، تدرب إيليا      النبي.  وفي البرية،      على مدى ثلاثين      عامًا، تربى      يوحنا المعمدان.
      وفى الهدوء والسكون أيضًا، تدرب أعضاء مدرسة الأنبياء.

أنقر للتوسيع...


يارب محتاجين تتدربنا في مدرسة المسيح على الهدوء والسكينة والطمانينة ،وسط الظروف الصعبة اللي عم نمر فيها جميعااا يارب اعطنا قلبك الواثق وصبرك ومحبتك وهدوءك ....
الدعوة للجميع لنصلي ونسكن قلوبنا قدامة في خلوة هدوء ....


**يتبع ....*​


----------



## اني بل (5 أبريل 2015)

رح اختار لكم بعض المقاطع المصورة لكلمة منفعة لقداسته 





​


----------



## اني بل (5 أبريل 2015)




----------



## اني بل (5 أبريل 2015)




----------



## اني بل (5 أبريل 2015)




----------



## اني بل (5 أبريل 2015)

يتبع​


----------



## اني بل (5 أبريل 2015)




----------



## اني بل (5 أبريل 2015)




----------



## النهيسى (6 أبريل 2015)

موضوع مهم ومفيد جدا
شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (6 أبريل 2015)

موضوع رائع
ويعتبر كمرجع مهم
لاقوال وحِكم وكلام
معلم الاجيال
قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث
شفاعته معكم ومعنا
عاشت الايادي اختي الغالية
اني بل*
**موضوع يستحق التثبيت*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (6 أبريل 2015)

كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة
تسلم الايادى


----------



## peace_86 (6 أبريل 2015)

*الرب يباركك أختي آني بل..

قرأت الموضوع على سريع.. بس من بكرة ناوي كل يوم أقرأ جزء..

الله معك ويوفقك ويعوض تعبك..

كل عام وانتي بخير*


----------



## اني بل (9 أبريل 2015)

*- كيف تعامل  الناس؟*
​ 
 
*هناك                                              وسائل عديدة تستطيع  إن تنجح بها                                              في معاملة الناس وتكسب قلوبهم، وبهذا                                              تقودهم بالحب في                                              طريق  روحي، وكما قال                                              الكتاب "رابح النفوس                                              حكيم".*

*                                             1)                                             * * حقق للناس في حياتك                                              المثاليات التي                                              يشتهونها.*
*                                             2)                                             * *                                             ازهد فيما في أيدي                                              الناس يحبك الناس   لا تشعر * *الغير                                              بأنك                                              تتخذ منهم موقف المنافس، الذي يريد أن                                              يستولى على ما في أيديهم، وما                                              يريدون الحصول عليه.*
 *                                             3)                                             * *                                             احتمل غيرك في وقت                                              ضعفه وفي وقت خطئه واكسبه بطول                                              البال وبالصفح وبسعة الصدر: فلا شك                                              انه                                              سيندم على ما                                              أساء به إليك حينما                                              يخلو إلى نفسه.*
*                                             4)                                             * *                                             امدح الناس                                              وأشعرهم                                              بتقديرك لهم، وبأن كل خير                                              يعملونه هو موضع إعجابك، ولا يخفى                                              عليك*. 
*                                             5)                                             * *                                             احترم غيرك وعامل                                              الكل بأدب، ليس فقط الكبار منهم ومن                                              أنت مجبر على احترامهم، بل حتى الصغار                                              أيضًا ومن هم اقل منك سنا ودرجة.*
*                                             6)                                             * *                                             اعمل على بناء                                              الناس، وليس على تحطيمهم.*
*                                             7)                                             * *                                             لا تكن كثير                                              التوبيخ للناس، وان اضطررت لذلك ليكن                                              ذلك دون أن تجرح أحدًا، ولا تسيء الظن                                              بالناس ولا تحاول أن تصطادهم بتصرف وبكلمة، ولا تشعرهم                                              بأنك تتخذ منهم                                              موقف                                              المنتقد وموقف العدو.*
*                                             8)                                             * * اعذر الناس ودافع                                              عنهم بقدر ما تستطيع بأسلوب                                              الحق لا                                              بأسلوب النفاق وبقدر ما يحتمل الموقف                                              بطريقة سليمة لا رياء فيها ولا مجاملة                                              فيها على حساب الحق.*
*                                             9)                                             * *                                             أعط باستمرار                                              وابذل والذي لا تستطيع                                              أن تعطيه معونة                                              قدم له                                              كلمة طيبة وابتسامة لطيفة ومجاملة حقة وقم بواجبك نحو الكل دون                                              تقصير.*
*                                             10)                                             * *                                             عامل الناس باتضاع                                              ووداعة، برقة ولطف، فاللطف من ثمر                                              الروح القدس كما قال الرسول (غل5:                                              22).*
*                                             11)                                             * *                                             افهم الناس                                              واجعلهم يفهمونك بهدوء وروح طيبة،                                              وهكذا عش معهم في التفاهم المتبادل،                                              بالمحبة والهدوء..*
*                                             12)                                             * *                                             ادخل في علاقات                                              المشاركة الوجدانية المتبادلة "فرحًا                                              مع الفرحين، وبكاء مع الباكين"، لا                                              تترك مناسبة تطيب بها قلوب الناس دون                                              أن تشترك فيها.*


----------

